# Problème mémoire sur iMac G5 20"



## Felisse (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir un iMac G5 (hier midi), de configuration 2Ghz, 400 Go de disque-dur, et surtout 1Go de mémoire sur deux barettes de 512 Mo chacune.

Dès la réception, je n'installe que la mise à jour vers Tiger 10.4.2, et mes deux jeux favoris : Command & Conquers Generals et son extension Heure H (avec leurs derniers patchs respectifs).

Le problème est simple, après quelques minutes de jeux, l'ordinateur plante, systématiquement. A savoir, soit le jeux est fermé par Mac OS en faisant une erreur sur le pilote de carte graphique, soit j'ai un freeze total, soit un kernel panic.

J'ai donc fait mes petits tests de mon côté : voilà ce que j'en retire : le problème vient de la mémoire, c'est avéré. Quelque que soit la barrette d'origine, si on en place une dans le deuxième emplacement mémoire, cela plante systématiquement. Qu'elle soit toute seule, ou que les deux emplacements soient occupés. Si je mets une autre barrette équivalente (venant d'un PC), alors cela marche.

Apple et son support technique refuse totalement quelque action que ce soit, sous prétexte que cela ne touche que les jeux, et que l'Apple Hardware Test étendu ne donne aucune erreur.

Que faire ?
Pensez-vous que je peux me racheter une barrette de mémoire chez un détaillant ? Est-ce que je vais perdre en performances (les deux barrettes ne seront alors plus identiques) ?

Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Faut gueler, c'est inacceptable d'avoir de la RAM qui marche pas,
c'est inacceptable!   


Coup de fil méchant à l'AppleStore, en leur menaçant de passer par une association de consommateur,
et si ça ne passe pas => courrier avec AR, et prise de contact avec la sus-dite association


----------



## Felisse (19 Juillet 2005)

Ben voilà le problème, c'est qu'elle n'est pas défectueuse cette mémoire...

Je l'utilise sans problème dans un autre ordinateur, et chaque barrette, prise indépendamment, marche parfaitement. Et en plus l'Apple Hardware Test ne révèle aucun problème...

La seule chose qu'ils me proposent, c'est de me reprendre la machine au complet pour réparation (compter beaucoup beaucoup de temps m'ont-ils dit, car c'est un problème difficile à cerner...). Et là je ne me sens pas prêt à le lâcher... Alors ?


----------



## Felisse (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà les dernières nouvelles :
Apple, après deux appels, a finalement accepté de me faire réparer la machine. Je suis donc en route vers l'Apple Center du coin. Ils annoncent 2 semaines de délai... Je pense que je vais ronger mon frein, et partir en vacances (forcées !).

J'espère qu'ils découvriront la panne rapidement !


----------



## Felisse (8 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Alors, j'en remets une couche... Et désolé pour ceux qui se posent dorénavant des questions sur l'iMac G5...

Il m'a donc été rendu de réparation (avec 1 semaine de retard :-( ). Je l'ai réinstallé (par acquis de conscience), et j'ai essayé mes jeux qui le faisait planter... Finalement, aucun de mes jeux ne plante, sauf Command & Conquer... Mais plus de freeze, ni de kernel panic, uniquement Mac OS X qui me quitte le jeux d'autorité. Ce qui est supportable.

J'en suis à me poser une petite question, qui est que je perçois de plus en plus un petit bruit (comme un insecte coincé sous une vitre) en plein milieu, dessous. En fait là où se trouve l'alimentation.

J'en parle à un technicien en ligne (chat avec le support technique - Etats-Unis - 7j/7, 24h/24, un bonheur !) qui me dis que l'alimentation semble être défectueuse. Pour confirmer cela, il me demande de faire varier la luminosité de l'écran. Et effectivement, plus l'écran brille et plus le bruit est fort.

Résultat, la pièce est commandée, doit m'être livrée par UPS prochainement, et on verra. C'est tout à fait susceptible de corriger mon problème de plantage, car comme tout le monde le sait, si l'alimentation n'arrive pas à fournir une tension stable et suffisante, ca plante !

Je vous tiendrais au courant....


----------



## pinkipou (10 Août 2005)

Moi en ce moment j'ai également un pb de plantage d'Imac G5 RevB .En certains points c'est assez similaire à toi . J'ai des Freezes et tout se bloque. Au départ ça commence avec le jeu sur lequel on a l'habitude de jouer et ensuite ça le fait avec d'autres programmes ! !
La différence avec toi c'est que ma RAM n'est pas en cause. Après le remplacement de 2 cartes mères et de 1 disque dur le pb est toujours le même.
J'ai fait pas mal de tests moi même et j'ai découvert que les plantages venaient du disque dur interne qui après 1H d'utilisation n'est plus reconnu par l'OS ce qui entraine le plantage. (les progs ne pouvant acceder au DD) . Je m'en suis rendu compte en branchant un DD externe sur lequel j'ai installé MacOS et ensuite j'ai booté dessus, je suis allé sur internet etc etc... et quand mon imac était bien chaud j'ai copié 40 Go de données du DD externe vers le DD interne en lançant le moniteur d'activité (activité disque) .On voit le taux de transfert s'afficher et au bout d'un moment le taux chutte à zéro (alors que l'on est qu'a la moitié de la copie) et là impossible d'acceder au disque dur interne (apparition du disque coloré tournant) et mon imac qui progressivement se met en rideau !

Ce pb continue malgré le changemnt de 2 cartes mères et du disque dur ! ! !

Une chose dont je suis a peu près sur c'est lié à la chaleur !

A+


----------



## AppleInside (10 Août 2005)

Salut
Pinkipou tu me fais très peur! J'ai également un pb de plantage complet de la machine au bout de 10mn - 15mn, le problème viens effectivement du disque dur (erreur lors de l'Apple Hardware Test :   2STF/1/4 : S-ATA BUS 0 - MASTER). Je suis en train, tant bien que mal, de sauvegarder mes données sur le pc portable de ma copine et je vais amener mon IMac G5 20" Rev.b vieux de 1 mois (!) à l'Apple Center de mon quartier (ELP Marseille, qui me demande 42¤ de "prise en charge"   ) pour qu'ils me changent mon Disque Dur, mais si tu as toujours le même problème apres l'avoir changé, j'ai tres tres peur ! Et tu en est où maintenant ? Que fait Apple pour ce problème? Merci d'avance pour ta réponse !


----------



## daffyb (10 Août 2005)

Tu n'as pas à payer 42 euros !!! ton Mac est sous garantie ! ce n'est pas à toi de payer !


----------



## AppleInside (10 Août 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord, mais s'ils "exigent" 42¤, comment faire autrement?


----------



## Felisse (10 Août 2005)

Merci à tous de vos témoignages. C'est très intéressant. Je vais moi aussi faire le test avec mes disques-durs. Mais dans mon cas, je ne pense pas que celà vienne de lui (en effet, je fais tourner le Mac 24h/24, avec des activités disques régulières... mais un coup de SMART me permettra de voir sa température).

Concernant la prise en charge du matériel sous garantie, j'ai téléphoné au support d'Apple, qui m'a donné l'adresse des centres techniques à côté de chez moi. Ensuite je n'ai plus eu qu'à apporter ma machine avec le numéro de dossier fourni par Apple.

Si ils te demandent de payer quelque chose, rappelle Apple et leur support technique, en leur parlant de ça. Normalement, ils doivent ou bien t'aiguiller vers un autre centre, ou bien leur téléphoner pour leur sonner les cloches ! Ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'ils acceptent !

Courage.


----------



## pinkipou (10 Août 2005)

AppleInside a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, mais s'ils "exigent" 42¤, comment faire autrement?


 Salut apple inside !
Concernant mes réparations j'ai pris apple care (214 ¤) et le technicien se déplace chez moi. Bien sur je ne paye rien (sauf les 214 ¤) . Que fait Apple pour mon problème : ils appelent la société maintronic, qui me téléphone pour essayer d'établir un diagnostic. 1 er deplacement : Changement de carte mère (avec le processeur, car il est indissociable) re-plantage. 2éme déplacement (maintronic prévoit le remplacement du disque dur + éventuellement la carte mère): remplacement du Disque dur : plantage, donc remplacement de la carte mère (le nouveau DD reste en place) : re-plantage (1/2 heure àpres le départ du technicien) c'est à ce moment là qu'un voisin me prête un DD externe sur lequel j'installe MacOS pour booter dessus et c'est en copiant 38 Go de données du DD externe vers le DD interne que je m'aperçois qu'au bout de quelques minutes le débit chutte.
Ce qui se passe réellement c'est que l'OS ne voit plus le disque dur interne du MAC c'est pour ça que ça plante ! Mais si on travaille en bootant sur un disque dur externe sans toucher au disque dur interne (en supprimant carrément toute partition pour que l'OS ne le détecte pas) il n'y a quasiment pas de plantage.
Pour la 3 eme intervention Apple dit avoir identifié le Pb et d'après ce que je sais ils vont changer la nappe du disque dur (mais je n'en sais pas plus). j'attends l'appel de maintronic (pour le diag + rdv)


Un autre paramètre très important, c'est qu'a cause de toutes ces conneries de plantage le DD est truffé d'érreurs (irréparrables)(sauf reformater) (à froid), qui a elles seules peuvent être source de plantages.
Pour savoir si ton disque à des erreurs (je ne parle pas des autorisations) il faut booter sur le cd rom et lancer l'utilitaire disque .
Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'a froid tout fonctionne (si c'est la nappe du DD qui déconne ça devrait foirer aussi à ce moment là) et puis que le MAC commence à être chaud le DD se met en caraffe. Je dois attendre 5 bonnes minutes pour pouvoir rebooter sinon j'ai l'écran blanc avec les ventilos qui tournent à fond ! !

Si vous voulez plus d'infos n'hésitez pas.....


----------



## LaVache_2 (11 Août 2005)

Meuh ! à toi felisse...

J'ai lu une de tes requête expliquant le fameux bruit d'insecte ou de rasoir que fait ton i mac g5. Je me suis rendu compte que le mien lke faisait aussi (j'ai un i mac g5 2Ghz), je pensais que la révision b aurait corrigé ce bug... meuh que néni !!!
bref, tu as reçu ta nouvelle alim finalemtn ??? comment as-tu fais ??? faut passer par le SAv Apple ??? Meuh erci de meuh répondre !!! svp

Thanks a lot !!!

Bonne soirée

la MEUH !!! ;o))))


----------



## Kenjin (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème aussi au niveau de la mémoire. Mon iMac G5 refuse catégoriquement que je mette mes 2 barrettes 512 de chez Crucial (Micron). J'ai fait un remplacement de carte-mère pour un autre soucis et entre temps j'ai fait un échange standard de mes barrettes. Après avoir récupéré l'iMac j'ai testé mes 2 nouvelles barrettes. Résultat, même problème. Elles ne passent pas l'Hardware Test, et engendre des KP sous OSX.

Là je tourne avec un des barrettes 512 + une barrette d'origine 256. Et ça fonctionne, j'ai pas de plantages et j'ai fait toute une batterie de tests.

Je pense revendre mes deux 512 pour m'acheter une de 1Go, mais sans certitude que ça l'accepte.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire ?


----------



## Felisse (11 Août 2005)

LaVache_2 a dit:
			
		

> Meuh ! à toi felisse...
> 
> J'ai lu une de tes requête expliquant le fameux bruit d'insecte ou de rasoir que fait ton i mac g5. Je me suis rendu compte que le mien lke faisait aussi (j'ai un i mac g5 2Ghz), je pensais que la révision b aurait corrigé ce bug... meuh que néni !!!
> bref, tu as reçu ta nouvelle alim finalemtn ??? comment as-tu fais ??? faut passer par le SAv Apple ???



Bonsoir,

Premièrement, j'ai un problème avec le bruit de rasoir, parce que je ne sais pas vraiment à quoi ça peut bien ressembler. Si quelqu'un avait un enregistrement.
Mais à ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il s'agirait d'un bruit fait par la ventilation, et plutôt situé sur un côté de la fente d'aération en haut à l'arrière. Alors que le mien vient bien de l'alimentation (et le test de changer la luminosité ? et donc la consommation ? le confirme), en bas, au centre.

Concernant la réparation, j'ai fait un chat avec le support technique d'Apple (aux US, en anglais, mais 24h/24, 7j/7). Ils ont bien diagnostiqué le problème, et mon envoyé un lien vers une page Web où j'ai pu commander une nouvelle alimentation.

Maintenant, ça sent bigrement les vacances, car la réparation a bien été validée, mais pas encore envoyée, depuis 2 jours... Donc je suis en attente. Mais je vous tiendrais au courant !


----------



## Felisse (11 Août 2005)

Kenjin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème aussi au niveau de la mémoire. Mon iMac G5 refuse catégoriquement que je mette mes 2 barrettes 512 de chez Crucial (Micron). J'ai fait un remplacement de carte-mère pour un autre soucis et entre temps j'ai fait un échange standard de mes barrettes. Après avoir récupéré l'iMac j'ai testé mes 2 nouvelles barrettes. Résultat, même problème. Elles ne passent pas l'Hardware Test, et engendre des KP sous OSX.
> 
> Là je tourne avec un des barrettes 512 + une barrette d'origine 256. Et ça fonctionne, j'ai pas de plantages et j'ai fait toute une batterie de tests.
> 
> Je pense revendre mes deux 512 pour m'acheter une de 1Go, mais sans certitude que ça l'accepte.



Bonsoir,

A savoir aussi que les iMac sont maintenant livrés avec de la mémoire HYNIX. Si tu en as besoin pour choisir ta nouvelle barrette...

Enfin, si tu ne mets qu'une seule barrette, tu perdras le fait que l'iMac peut lire et écrire sur les deux barrettes _EN MÊME TEMPS_ et donc doubler leur débit....


----------



## Kenjin (11 Août 2005)

J'ai remplacé mes Micron par deux Corsair, elles ont passé l'Hardware Test, je vais encore faire des tests mais en théorie j'ai résolu mon problème.


----------



## LaVache_2 (12 Août 2005)

Mais à ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il s'agirait d'un bruit fait par la ventilation, et plutôt situé sur un côté de la fente d'aération en haut à l'arrière. Alors que le mien vient bien de l'alimentation (et le test de changer la luminosité ? et donc la consommation ? le confirme), en bas, au centre.


Bonsoir..

j'ai pas d'enregistrement, mais après avoir bien osculté ma machine, le bruit vient bien comme le tien de l'alimentation (en bas au centre), et non pas de la ventilo.... donc il faudrait que je la change c'est bien ça ??? le mac étant sous garantie faut prévenir la hotline par tchat ?? ça marche comment ???

Et j'en profite pour demander si quelqu'un de l'assistance a déjà essayer de brancher un 2e ecran sur son imac en débridant la carte video avec "screen spanning doctor" ???? A priori ça fonctionne sur les imac g5 (version A), mais impossible de trouver l'info si c'est compatible avec la version B !!!???


Bonne soirée
MEUHHH !!! ;o))))


----------



## Felisse (12 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Pour en être sûr, il faut essayer de faire varier la luminosité (touches F14 - F15), et vérifier qu'alors le bruit change en fonction.

Ensuite, en journée, appeler le support Apple (je ne sais jamais leur numéro, mais en appelant l'Apple Store - 0800 046 046 gratuit, on l'a), ou demander le support par internet, à condition de savoir parler anglais :
http://www.apple.com/support/chat

Concernant l'utilisation d'un deuxième écran, il n'y a vraiment aucun problème, j'ai aussi utilisé Screen Spaning Doctor, et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## LaVache_2 (12 Août 2005)

hello...

merci pour tres infos Felisse !
En effet si je fais varier la lumin osité, le bruit varie.. c'est assez faible la différence, mais y'a une variation d'intensité. Vu mon niveau d'anglais je vais essayer de joindre la hotline en français... lOL

Pour le 2e ecran, donc ça marche aussi bien sur la révision B sue sur la versio nA.. c'est bien ça !!??
C'(est super alors.. je sens que je vais me faire plaisir..
A proposl 'adaptateur c'est du DVI/VGA ou Mini DVi/VGA ???
j'avais acheté un mini DVi/VGA et j'ai pas réussi à le brancher.. hors à priori c'est bien cet adaptateur là qu'ils conseil !!! :-o  tu peux me confirmer ???????


Merci.
LaVache ;o))))


----------



## LaVache_2 (12 Août 2005)

après mûre réfflexion£.. c'est pas si évident que ça la variation d'intensité du son...
mais une chose est sûr, c'est que c'est bien l'alim qui fait ce bruit...enfin ça reste tout à fait supportable... surtotu si on met de la musique !! LOL

LAVache


----------



## Felisse (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Oui, parfois la variation d'intensité du bruit n'est pas forcément évidente....
Effectivement, le bruit peut être supportable. Mais le problème qui est inquiétant là-dedans, c'est d'où vient le bruit ? Est-ce un composant de l'alimentation qui est défectueux ? Et dans ce cas, qu'en est-il de la sécurité électrique ? Cela risque-t-il d'endommager le Mac plus en aval ?

Je suis plutôt serein, car je pense que le Support technique m'aurait prévenu.

Je devrais récupérer ma nouvelle alimentation ce soir (UPS me l'a livrée mardi, mais ils l'ont laissé à quelqu'un dans l'immeuble sans me prévenir, sans ma signature.... du n'importe quoi, comme d'habitude !).

Concernant l'adaptateur, c'est effectivement du mini-DVI/VGA, exactement le même que celui livré avec l'iBook si tu en as déjà vu. La prise adéquate de l'iMac est la troisième en partant du haut !


----------



## silaxi (13 Août 2005)

Je viens de me decider j'ai pris l'iMac g5 22ghz...
J'arrive chez moi, je le branche....
Et sans grande surprise......
RASOIR..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alors je vais essayer le coup de la carte dans la fente
Soit c'est meme probleme que Felisse

Alors SAV dès mardi...... vraiment pas cool M'enfin gt prévenu 

Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## Felisse (13 Août 2005)

Tu l'as acheté par correspondance ? Car si c'est le cas, je te conseille de faire jouer les 7 jours de rétractation, au vu de l'efficacité du support Apple (hors AppleCare !)...


----------



## Felisse (23 Août 2005)

Je vous tiens au courant :

Je suis rentré de vacances ce soir. J'avais bien reçu, après de multiples péripéties, l'alimentation de rechange...
Je débranche et démonte le Mac en suivant la notice jointe (terriblement bien fait, si Ikea pouvait faire de même !). Je remplace l'alimentation, non sans avoir noté auparavant qu'elle portait sur son étiquette un numéro de série marqué de "REV B", à la différence de la première (noté REV A)... Il y a donc bien eu des problèmes avec ces alimentations, et Apple (ou le sous-traitant) en a changé le design...

Toujours est-il, qu'après un petit Apple Hardware Test pour se donner bonne conscience, le Mac marche parfaitement (hors 3D, je n'ai pas trop le temps de tester ce soir), et tout à fait silencieusement. Plus de petit bruit exaspérant...

Ouf !


----------



## Berry (24 Août 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tiens au courant :
> 
> Je suis rentré de vacances ce soir. J'avais bien reçu, après de multiples péripéties, l'alimentation de rechange...
> Je débranche et démonte le Mac en suivant la notice jointe (terriblement bien fait, si Ikea pouvait faire de même !). Je remplace l'alimentation, non sans avoir noté auparavant qu'elle portait sur son étiquette un numéro de série marqué de "REV B", à la différence de la première (noté REV A)... Il y a donc bien eu des problèmes avec ces alimentations, et Apple (ou le sous-traitant) en a changé le design...



idem : alimentation reçue très rapidement, par UPS donc service impécable... mais notice de montage/démontage pour les anciens iMacs G5
peu de différences certes mais il y a quand même le capteur de luminosité qui passe derrière l'alim et qui rend le démontage plus délicat (on est quasi obligé de "péter" le capteur pour démonter l'alim faute de marche à suivre
mais heureusement, Apple a prévu le coups et fourni aussi un capteur de rechange (mais toujours pas de mode d'emploi pour le remontage avec ce capteur)


mais bon le plus important est là : le petit bruit (grésillement) parfois agaçant (la nuit, quand la rue est calme, après une journée fatiguante etc) a disparu
je n'entends plus que le doux ron-ron des ventilos, très supportable, même plus que le bruit des anciens dd maxtor des iMac G3 sloat loading... c'est pour dire !


----------

